# That's it, I am out!



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

I am in the South SF Bay Area. I haven't driven for about three months. Finally realized at 1.30$ minus Uber's 25 % I really wasn't making any money. But I always thought I would probably log on once in a while to "make" a few hundred for some special occasion mad money. Today just received an email informing us that the new rate for anybody outside Frisco city limits is now 1.10$. No matter how I manipulate the numbers, 82 cents a mile before expenses doesn't pencil out.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

sfbayoldguy said:


> I am in the South SF Bay Area. I haven't driven for about three months. Finally realized at 1.30$ minus Uber's 25 % I really wasn't making any money. But I always thought I would probably log on once in a while to "make" a few hundred for some special occasion mad money. Today just received an email informing us that the new rate for anybody outside Frisco city limits is now 1.10$. No matter how I manipulate the numbers, 82 cents a mile before expenses doesn't pencil out.


Welcome to our world in San Diego $1.10/mile here also.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Glad you saw the light. Doesnt make sense.

Uber on!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> I am in the South SF Bay Area. I haven't driven for about three months. Finally realized at 1.30$ minus Uber's 25 % I really wasn't making any money. But I always thought I would probably log on once in a while to "make" a few hundred for some special occasion mad money. Today just received an email informing us that the new rate for anybody outside Frisco city limits is now 1.10$. No matter how I manipulate the numbers, 82 cents a mile before expenses doesn't pencil out.


This does not pencil out! Uber cut Dallas market rates effective tommorrow on Uber X, Uber select & Uber XL


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> I am in the South SF Bay Area. I haven't driven for about three months. Finally realized at 1.30$ minus Uber's 25 % I really wasn't making any money. But I always thought I would probably log on once in a while to "make" a few hundred for some special occasion mad money. Today just received an email informing us that the new rate for anybody outside Frisco city limits is now 1.10$. No matter how I manipulate the numbers, 82 cents a mile before expenses doesn't pencil out.


Do the rest of drivers a favor, send Uber an email, tell them you can't make money with rate cuts and to delete your driver account.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> Do the rest of drivers a favor, send Uber an email, tell them you can't make money with rate cuts and to delete your driver account.


That's what I did when I quite in Jan 2015.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Welcome to our world in San Diego $1.10/mile here also.


We should meet in SLO, 2.35$ a mile there. Go figure.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Do the rest of drivers a favor, send Uber an email, tell them you can't make money with rate cuts and to delete your driver account.


I will. Did not know they will/can delete an account on request. Might be a good idea if only for insurance purposes.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

sfbayoldguy said:


> We should meet in SLO, 2.35$ a mile there. Go figure.


LOOOONG pings.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Txchick said:


> This does not pencil out! Uber cut Dallas market rates effective tommorrow on Uber X, Uber select & Uber XL
> View attachment 10662


safe ride fee stays the same. of course.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> I will. Did not know they will/can delete an account on request. Might be a good idea if only for insurance purposes.


It also makes Uber realize drivers are truly quitting. If you leave your account open Uber will claim you as an active driver.

Thanks, and good luck, something better than Uber is around the corner for you.


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

observer said:


> Do the rest of drivers a favor, send Uber an email, tell them you can't make money with rate cuts and to delete your driver account.


Just wondering why delete account instead leave on whenever you want to hit on the road chat with pretty CHICK lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

billy boy said:


> Just wondering why delete account instead leave on whenever you want to hit on the road chat with pretty CHICK lol


Because if you delete your account Uber will know for sure that drivers are quitting.

If you still remain active one ride a month, Uber will still count you as a driver.

If ya want to chat with a pretty chick, get on a dating site or go to a local club. It's harder to meet someone but hey, it's a lot more fun.


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

observer said:


> Because if you delete your account Uber will know for sure that drivers are quitting.
> 
> If you still remain active one ride a month, Uber will still count you as a driver.
> 
> If ya want to chat with a pretty chick, get on a dating site or go to a local club. It's harder to meet someone but hey, it's a lot more fun.


i drove for uber for 1 months didn't get any decent $ that all majority driver were made may be i am only work for site job but i will quit as you do pretty soon once i got a real job . and real $ for real Chick hook up lol


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> I am in the South SF Bay Area. I haven't driven for about three months. Finally realized at 1.30$ minus Uber's 25 % I really wasn't making any money. But I always thought I would probably log on once in a while to "make" a few hundred for some special occasion mad money. Today just received an email informing us that the new rate for anybody outside Frisco city limits is now 1.10$. No matter how I manipulate the numbers, 82 cents a mile before expenses doesn't pencil out.


Yeah, I don't no what Uber is thinking. I'm getting to the point where it's just crazy. We're at .85/mile. I did a long job tonight and it's only $15. Really? And the quality of the drivers is going down based on what riders tell me and confirmed by me as an occasional rider. People ask me, "how do you like Uber" and when I tell them they've cut the rates in 1/2, since coming to South Fl. they say, "really?" Now at .85/mile, I'm also saying, "Really?"


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> Yeah, I don't no what Uber is thinking. I'm getting to the point where it's just crazy. We're at .85/mile. I did a long job tonight and it's only $15. Really? And the quality of the drivers is going down based on what riders tell me and confirmed by me as an occasional rider. People ask me, "how do you like Uber" and when I tell them they've cut the rates in 1/2, since coming to South Fl. they say, "really?" Now at .85/mile, I'm also saying, "Really?"


I really believed you when you said

"No more taxi mafia"

What happened ???


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber just raised their take to 25% of UberX fares, reducing an already ridiculously low net to driver of $2.40 to an even more absurd $2.25. Their 5% additional take is really 6.25% of the drivers net.

So, again I say, so long Uber. App off. 

And, because Lyft made the same mistake of driver saturation, now made even worse by Uber's incessant driver blood letting, it's going to be soooo long to both. I could care less at this point. There are better things to do. Could probably make more money standing at a street corner with a cardboard sign, begging.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber just raised their take to 25% of UberX fares, reducing an already ridiculously low net to driver of $2.40 to an even more absurd $2.25. Their 5% additional take is really 6.25% of the drivers net.
> 
> So, again I say, so long Uber. App off.
> 
> And, because Lyft made the same mistake of driver saturation, now made even worse by Uber's incessant driver blood letting, it's going to be soooo long to both. I could care less at this point. There are better things to do. Could probably make more money standing at a street corner with a cardboard sign, begging.


Your last line is actual truth.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I've done this math exercise prior. This additional 5% take from Uber is much larger than a mere 5%. As shown in the above example *it is actually 6.25% of the driver net before their driving costs* calculated after Uber's take compared to prior.

If this is broken down further, by applying that 5% discount to how much of an actual discount it applies to "miles driven" the percentage of decrease to drivers multiplies. For example, if a driver goes 2 miles to pickup and does a one mile destination, they previously would have obtained $2.4o net to driver/3 miles driven, or 80 cents per total mile driven. Under the additional discount program now required, it's $2.25 net to driver/3 miles or 75 cents per total mile driven. Now you're talking a discount to driver of 75/80 or *9.375% reduction in the net to driver per mile driven* compared to prior.

Breaking it down even further the problem becomes worse. If you calc your cost per mile driven at, let's say 30 cents, your technical profit margin not counting any tax costs, the math previously was 80 cents per mile less 30 cents cost, or 50 cents per mile net to driver after costs. Now it's 75 cents minus 30 cents or 45 cents per mile net to driver after costs.

That little 5% extra to Uber just reduced the driver net after costs *by a full 10%* 45/50.

In practical terms, if a driver drives 1000 miles per week, in a 4.3 week month (a true amount of weeks in a month averaged) that's 4300 miles X 5 cents or *a reduction in driver net of $215 dollars per month.*

And that to me is not only huge, but unconscionable on Uber's part. That's a good portion of the monthly fuel costs or even a small car payment or the entire household utility payments that just got snatched by "on demand" Uber taking it right out of the drivers pockets. Drivers previously *making a measly $2150 per month working full time* just got *hacked to $1,935.*


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

^^^ Some of you guys are so math smart and probably high IQ that I wonder how on earth you ended up driving for Uber for peanuts and not being one of their data scientists or accountants. Let's face it, Uber is a job for dummies, by design. Because anyone smart won't stick around too long when they know what they're truly making.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've done this math exercise prior. This additional 5% take from Uber is much larger than a mere 5%. As shown in the above example *it is actually 6.25% of the driver net before their driving costs* calculated after Uber's take compared to prior.
> 
> If this is broken down further, by applying that 5% discount to how much of an actual discount it applies to "miles driven" the percentage of decrease to drivers multiplies. For example, if a driver goes 2 miles to pickup and does a one mile destination, they previously would have obtained $2.4o net to driver/3 miles driven, or 80 cents per total mile driven. Under the additional discount program now required, it's $2.25 net to driver/3 miles or 75 cents per total mile driven. Now you're talking a discount to driver of 75/80 or *9.375% reduction in the net to driver per mile driven* compared to prior.
> 
> ...


POST # 19/scrurbscrud : It WOULD be
Apropos to Mention
at this Juncture, my Favorite Nickname
for the Cro-Magnon Mancaver:

☆ ☆ #PICKPOCKET $BILLIONAIRE ☆ ☆

Bison: Just happy for "The Scrubber".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Muki said:


> ^^^ Some of you guys are so math smart and probably high IQ that I wonder how on earth you ended up driving for Uber for peanuts and not being one of their data scientists or accountants. Let's face it, Uber is a job for dummies, by design. Because anyone smart won't stick around too long when they know what they're truly making.


It's the economy, stupid!


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> I am in the South SF Bay Area. I haven't driven for about three months. Finally realized at 1.30$ minus Uber's 25 % I really wasn't making any money. But I always thought I would probably log on once in a while to "make" a few hundred for some special occasion mad money. Today just received an email informing us that the new rate for anybody outside Frisco city limits is now 1.10$. No matter how I manipulate the numbers, 82 cents a mile before expenses doesn't pencil out.


HELP ME!!! WHAT HAVE I DONE? After 18 months away from UBER I have started driving again. At .95$ a mile. Every time I see the earnings for a trip I laugh and cry simultaneously. I can't explain it. I really don't need this. Must be something about that "ping".


----------



## jme9626 (Mar 28, 2016)

Quitting uber tonight. Just started for postmates yesterday to try it out here in San Antonio and made $45 in 2 hours-ish. Was easy as hell. No stinky pax, just the smell of good food which made me hungry. Plus everyone was tipping $5 or more last night. Only lost out on instant pay, but oh well. I really had never heard of postmates before and didn't even know its been in use in this city for over a year.


----------

